# More ID please.. the LFS Doesn't know



## J-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I got these from the LFS and have no idea what they are.

If any one could help out it would be ppreciated 

Thanks in advance again


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

#1 looks like it's probably a small _Barclaya longifolia_

#2 is _Hygrophila difformis_ that's in the midst of converting to submersed growth.

#3 is _Hygrophila polysperma_


----------



## J-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info I'll post a few more in a while but I am a little confised:

I was sold the below pic as a Barclaya longifolia, which is why I think I am confised because the one below wasn't a bulb but a ryzome


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The plant in the last pic is an Echinodorus hybrid (Rubin maybe).


----------



## J-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Thank you again!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Cavan sure knows his plants; good job Cavan!


----------



## J-P (Jan 5, 2010)

That he does! We sould set up a poll and for a pay hike for him


----------

